# Huffy Bandit! $35



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2016)

To some early BMX and muscle bike guys, this is a unique, somewhat desireable bike that was inspired by the 1977 movie, "Smokey and the Bandit". These are hard to find, and the fenders and faux light bar on the handlebars are very difficult to come by. But, it is a start! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HUF...589536?hash=item25bd1d1460:g:vjkAAOSwoudW3L4g


----------

